# Corrective lens



## Jcharlie

Hi everybody! It was very difficult for me to find the expression: "Corrective lens". Wenn I borrow  Sunglasses from a friend I would ask. Are these glasses with corrective or normal lens? . (in Italy: sono occhiali normali o corretti?). How can say it in finnish. Best regards. Thank you


----------



## sakvaka

_Onko näissä aurinkolaseissa vahvuudet?_ lit. "Do these sunglasses have strengthnesses?"

And naturally, spoken Finnish may alter these radically. _Onks näissä laseissa vahvuudet?_


----------



## Jcharlie

Kiitos! So, you say preferable in finnish "strengthened lens" than corretive lens.
So corrective lens could be vahvistetut linssit" isn't it?

And 

I need corrective sunglasses
Tarvitse vahvistettuja aurinkolasit

Kiitos kärsivällisyydesta!


----------



## sakvaka

Jcharlie said:


> Kiitos! So, you say preferable in finnish "strengthened lens" than corretive lens.
> So corrective lens could be vahvistetut linssit" isn't it?
> 
> And
> 
> I need corrective sunglasses
> Tarvitsen vahvistetut aurinkolasit
> 
> Kiitos kärsivällisyydestä!


 
_Tarvitsen aurinkolasit vahvuuksilla_ would be common although using adessive to replace the word "with" is considered incorrect in standard language. I don't know what the most correct version is, probably _Tarvitsen aurinkolasit, joissa on vahvuudet_.

I am not very sure about _corrective lenses_, but I would say _korjaavat linssit_ in addition to _linssit vahvuudella _(= joissa on vahvuus). I am eager to hear about other natives' opinions about this.


----------

